# Best Beds



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

So, a few months ago I bought Nova a nice dog bed. That was before her furdad and "brother" Juniper moved in with us. Juniper has decided to take over the bed, and Nova ends up sleeping on the floor (unless she is in my bed, which is about half the time). 

I'm looking for suggestions for nice, well made beds but I cannot afford to spend $200 on a dog bed. I would prefer one less than $100. It needs to be BIG. Nova is almost 28 inches tall, and just as long. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

We got the K&H Cuddle Cube for Rosie. It comes in 3 colors. Rosie loves it. It is quite big for her. (I let my husband talk me into a larger size.) We got the 28 inch one. I think it could fit a small spoo. They do have an even larger size that would fit a larger dog. This is very thick and plush. She nestles down in it. I found it real cheap on Amazon right after Thanksgiving. Some places had it for $70, but I don't think I paid more than $35 at the time with free shipping. My cousin just ordered one 2 weeks ago when she saw mine and I think she got hers for about $40.

Good luck on your search for the perfect bed!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this because both the cover and the insert can be machine washable. https://www.fetchdog.com/pet-supplies/dog-beds/nesting-dog-beds/cozy-cave/H10025

I like the Dog Duvet too. You can stuff in your old clothes, towels, etc. and again, both the cover and the insert (your old stuff) can be machine washable or just toss away the old clothes and put in some new old stuff. why | Dog Bed | Dog Duvet

Both are under $100.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

At our house, big dogs get a human youth bed. It has a very good crib mattress with plastic cover, and I can change out the sheets more often than someone would usually get around to washing their dog's bed. Also, can put on blankets and their own pillow; and it has lots of room, and is off the floor about 5 inches, so avoids a drafty floor level. I started this when my last dog was elderly and needed the extra support and needed to be off the floor a little, but not too much. Way less expensive than an orthopedic pet bed for a huge dog.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I like the Dog Duvet too. You can stuff in your old clothes, towels, etc. and again, both the cover and the insert (your old stuff) can be machine washable or just toss away the old clothes and put in some new old stuff. why | Dog Bed | Dog Duvet


LOVE this! Do you know if they ship to the US?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yes, they are a US company based here in Berkeley, CA where people live to recycle 

I like how you can decide what to stuff inside - you can put in 2 old pillows or some old towels …. you decide how the firmness of the bed. And you can wash the cover and the sack and the contents of the sack all separate or if you want, you can wash the sack with the contents inside.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought a large round bed from Costco. It's very well made and nice materials. Cover is machine washable and it's stuffed with some cedar chips to keep bugs away. It was only $20!!! Can't beat that. If Leroy (27") stretches out, his butt and head will hang off (but I also think he prefers sleeping this way), but he fits just fine when he lays on his side in a fetal position. He has four dog beds I rotate and he sleeps on the ground next to my bed on top of a comforter and fleece blanket.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the look of this one. I think I am going to grab a couple of these for the rec room.
Double Thick 6" Ortho Beds | PetEdge.com


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

We use these, and they are fantastic. They hold their shape well, and can be thrown in the washer whenever needed.

Good Sense Sherpa Dog Bed

Sherpa Dog Bed, Faux Shearling Dog Bed

I've purchased quite a few items from this company. All of their products are high quality and durable. Highly recommend them.

Greg


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I got a pricey one from Harry Barker which has actually held up really well (and I got it 75% off during one of their big sales). We also had a Costco one with the bolster thing which looked really comfy and soft...but that was before we discovered Huxley's hunting instinct, while dormant around bunnies and water fowl, is deadly when sherpa is within 100 yards of him! He tore that bed to shreds within minutes of us bringing it home. I guess it's better to murder the Costco bed than the fancy one...but I still could have just given him a $20 bill to eat and still saved myself $22, plus the cleanup of the dead sherpa in my family room! :doh:


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I like the Dog Duvet too. You can stuff in your old clothes, towels, etc. and again, both the cover and the insert (your old stuff) can be machine washable or just toss away the old clothes and put in some new old stuff. why | Dog Bed | Dog Duvet
> 
> Both are under $100.


This is such a cool idea! And it's a great place for all my kids old baby clothes (I donate all the wearable items, but some are just disgusting when my boys are done with them and too ripped or stained to ever see the light of day!) This is PERFECT! Thanks for the link!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> I got a pricey one from Harry Barker which has actually held up really well (and I got it 75% off during one of their big sales). We also had a Costco one with the bolster thing which looked really comfy and soft...but that was before we discovered Huxley's hunting instinct, while dormant around bunnies and water fowl, is deadly when sherpa is within 100 yards of him! He tore that bed to shreds within minutes of us bringing it home. I guess it's better to murder the Costco bed than the fancy one...but I still could have just given him a $20 bill to eat and still saved myself $22, plus the cleanup of the dead sherpa in my family room! :doh:


Oh Lord, I finally stopped laughing long enough to respond.

I should have put a warning on my suggestion, that's for sure. Truth in advertising, not ALL of my dogs use this. I originally bought one for Saydee to help stay comfortable/warm when she was in her kennel in the truck on cold days during training. I don't know what I was thinking. One of her drive training toys is made of a fleece material that looks similar. Saydee immediately whipped up some poodle kung fu on it. Needless to say, she utilizes alternative bedding now.

Greg


----------



## danielo (Feb 15, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> I bought a large round bed from Costco. It's very well made and nice materials. Cover is machine washable and it's stuffed with some cedar chips to keep bugs away. It was only $20!!! Can't beat that. If Leroy (27") stretches out, his butt and head will hang off (but I also think he prefers sleeping this way), but he fits just fine when he lays on his side in a fetal position. He has four dog beds I rotate and he sleeps on the ground next to my bed on top of a comforter and fleece blanket.


Have you got a picture of this?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*danielo*, did you want pics of the dog bed? Or Leroy sleeping funny on it?? Lol check out Trillium's thread http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/17857-my-groomer-trainer-training.html - post #3, the last three pics show the exact same bed I have. Costco sold the same style but different fabrics. I have the same fabric & color as Trillium.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

I suggest Marshalls or Home Goods for the best prices on the cutest things for dogs. Depending on their inventory
they usually have high end beds for about half the price of what you can buy them on the internet.

Persia has one of those fancy metal bed ones that I bought for $70 at Home Goods, but online sells for more than $200 and I just got her a regular dog sofa bed (it is huge) at Marshalls for $50.
Both have washable covers which is a must.


If your dog is picky it is also best to buy local so that you can return it.

I bough Persia a big doggie from Petsmart for $70 and she didn't like it and I returned it without any problems.
She loves her new Marshalls bed. It is AKC brand.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Cedar chips*

Cedar chips can cause allergic reactions in some animals. Do a little research about it so you can make an informed decision. 

The ones I love are very expensive so sorry I cannot contribute a suggestion.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Sookster said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for nice, well made beds but I cannot afford to spend $200 on a dog bed.


Aren't dog beds *ridiculously* expensive? I'll be getting a mini so I'll be able to clench my teeth and buy some of the absurdly overpriced beds (LL Bean Wicked Good Cuddler is a bed I've always coveted, but for the love of god is it expensive) but back when I thought I was getting a standard, those prices made me nauseous.

There is this option tho, which another member here (probably ChocolateMillie, queen of expensive dog shopping sites) tossed my way a while back:









Personalized Canvas Bed Cover- 14 Colors *chew resistant*

XX-L is 50"x57" and will run you $95, you fill it yourself with whatever. Nice choice of colors, and you can personalize it! It's duck canvas, which I've always found has a nice high quality feel to it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, they are expensive; I bit the bullet more than once and well it's Orvis, "tempurpedic" for my guys. Actually, I have had friends with very young kids who have curled up in the bed with the poodle and a blanket and watched tv!!! They are very comfy. First ones were bought for Jake who had CCL surgery and could no longer jump on the couch, etc.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I bought a large round bed from Costco. It's very well made and nice materials. Cover is machine washable and it's stuffed with some cedar chips to keep bugs away. It was only $20!!! Can't beat that. If Leroy (27") stretches out, his butt and head will hang off (but I also think he prefers sleeping this way), but he fits just fine when he lays on his side in a fetal position. He has four dog beds I rotate and he sleeps on the ground next to my bed on top of a comforter and fleece blanket.


We just got this bed for Tesla! It's the Kirkland one, right? It's humongous and soft, I don't know how much she likes it but I LOVE it. I lie down on it to cuddle with her sometimes and it's sooooo comfy. When she's done cuddling and gets up, I just lie there and hog the whole thing for a while because it's so soft


----------



## furmosa (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the dead Sherpa story. 
I make beds if you want to check them out at www.k-9pm forts.com
They have a waterproof lining which is nice especially for the older females and the dogs that like to hunt...


----------



## furmosa (Jan 3, 2012)

For some reason it would not take the website correctly let's try again
It is k-9 komforts make it one word and add .com it becomes a website lol


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

My Sadie is 28" as well. I have the Ortho bed with the double egg carton inserts. Her bed measures 41" X 31" and she has plenty of room except for those "I absolutely have to stretch out" moments. Then she props her head on a big stuffed bone toy and lets her legs hang over the edge.


----------



## swismiself (Feb 26, 2012)

Sookster said:


> LOVE this! Do you know if they ship to the US?


Awesome idea! What dog doesn't love a bed full of stuffing that smells like her people?

My cats' favorite place to sleep (when the fireplace is off) is in a laundry basket full of dirty laundry. The smellier, the better. One of my cats likes to drag my husband's worn underwear and socks under the bed to snuggle with. 

Mmmm stinky.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My little poodles like to sleep in a laundry basket of towels and sheets and jeans, and I make sure they are clean.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

My sister was in pier 1 and found cushions for the big papa san chair {I think that's what they're called} for 15$ and it's plenty big enough for her irish wolfhound


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

The next bed purchase will be a Crypton Fabric bed. AMAZING! The food mat is so low maintenance- just wipe to clean & spilled water beads up.
Pet Specials - Crypton Home


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

For my Aussie I had a bed from Orvis. It had a cover that would zip off edand throw in the laundry. That was a great bed and it still looks like new after 14 years. For Swizzle I bought a kirkland bed from Costco. He loves it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

We got $25 beds from Cabela's. I put yarn ties in the stuffing sack so that it is machine washable. We have 2 beds, but only need one now. But we use both covers! My mpoo pup is a little bit of a submissive pee-er with my fiance. The covers are washed often! They have a little bit of a water-repellant quality to them, the pee doesn't soak through to the bedding. But I take off the cover immediately, I don't know how long it would hold up to pee left on say, overnight.

They were cheap, the upholstery fabric looks expensive, and they're extremely washable/durable.


----------

